# Can't see Cross Staff Notes menu on sibelius



## shaimaestro (Apr 26, 2020)

Is it disabled if I bought the cheapest subscription on the Sibelius website? Or is there a way to make it appear?
Thanks
S


----------



## jmm (Apr 26, 2020)

Comparison - Music Composer Software - Sibelius


Need a music composer software? Compare the 3 versions of Sibelius and pick the right music notation software for you. From beginners to professional composers Sibelius offers a wide range of features and tools.<br/>




www.avid.com





I'm assuming that you need Ultimate to do that.


----------

